# NetworkManager crashes on exit after baselayout update

## Princess Nell

I'm not too impressed with the baselayout update. There is no speed gain during boot on 32-bit, and booting is actually noticeably slower under 64-bit (same laptop). I did not enable parallel startup. Everything is still working fine, though.

However, after the upgrade, NetworkManager has started crashing on shutdown. Here's what I get in /var/log/messages on "/etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop". This is on x86_64, and the system is revdep-rebuild-clean.

```

May 10 22:31:01 localhost NetworkManager[2316]: <info> caught signal 15, shutting down normally.

May 10 22:31:01 localhost NetworkManager[2316]: <info> (wlan0): now unmanaged

May 10 22:31:01 localhost NetworkManager[2316]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 2 -> 1 (reason 36)

May 10 22:31:01 localhost NetworkManager[2316]: <warn> caught signal 6. Generating backtrace...

May 10 22:31:01 localhost NetworkManager: ******************* START **********************************

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: [Thread debugging using libthread_db enabled]

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: [New Thread 0x7f30dfc0c700 (LWP 2588)]

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: [New Thread 0x7f30e061b700 (LWP 2341)]

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: 0x00007f30e318aced in waitpid () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #0  0x00007f30e318aced in waitpid () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #1  0x000000000045c29b in nm_logging_backtrace ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #2  0x0000000000442959 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #3  <signal handler called>

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #4  0x00007f30e26bb165 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #5  0x00007f30e26bc580 in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #6  0x00007f30e2ed1ab1 in g_assertion_message () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #7  0x00007f30e2ed1ff0 in g_assertion_message_expr () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #8  0x0000000000423a31 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #9  0x00007f30e37b358a in g_object_unref () from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #10 0x000000000044d0b0 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #11 0x00000000004536b8 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #12 0x00007f30e37b358a in g_object_unref () from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #13 0x00000000004433e1 in main ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: 

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: Thread 3 (Thread 0x7f30e061b700 (LWP 2341)):

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #0  0x00007f30e2751b43 in poll () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #1  0x00007f30e2eaf399 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #2  0x00007f30e2eafb45 in g_main_loop_run () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #3  0x00007f30e3aa5bb4 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libgio-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #4  0x00007f30e2ed4c16 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #5  0x00007f30e3182914 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #6  0x00007f30e275a81d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: 

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: Thread 2 (Thread 0x7f30dfc0c700 (LWP 2588)):

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #0  0x00007f30e318a25d in read () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #1  0x00007f30e2eac60b in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #2  0x00007f30e2ed4c16 in ?? () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #3  0x00007f30e3182914 in start_thread () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #4  0x00007f30e275a81d in clone () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: 

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: Thread 1 (Thread 0x7f30e4e4b740 (LWP 2316)):

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #0  0x00007f30e318aced in waitpid () from /lib64/libpthread.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #1  0x000000000045c29b in nm_logging_backtrace ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #2  0x0000000000442959 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #3  <signal handler called>

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #4  0x00007f30e26bb165 in raise () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #5  0x00007f30e26bc580 in abort () from /lib64/libc.so.6

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #6  0x00007f30e2ed1ab1 in g_assertion_message () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #7  0x00007f30e2ed1ff0 in g_assertion_message_expr () from /usr/lib64/libglib-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #8  0x0000000000423a31 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #9  0x00007f30e37b358a in g_object_unref () from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #10 0x000000000044d0b0 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #11 0x00000000004536b8 in ?? ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #12 0x00007f30e37b358a in g_object_unref () from /usr/lib64/libgobject-2.0.so.0

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: #13 0x00000000004433e1 in main ()

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: No symbol table info available.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: A debugging session is active.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: 

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager:    Inferior 1 [process 2316] will be detached.

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: 

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: Quit anyway? (y or n) [answered Y; input not from terminal]

May 10 22:31:02 localhost NetworkManager: ******************* END **********************************

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> NetworkManager (version 0.8.2) is starting...

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Read config file /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> VPN: loaded org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.vpnc

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> modem-manager is now available

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> monitoring kernel firmware directory '/lib/firmware'.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2010 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]:    keyfile: parsing .keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0 ... 

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]:    keyfile:     error: File permissions (100644) or owner (0) were insecure

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]:    keyfile: parsing Auto eth0 ... 

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]:    keyfile:     read connection 'Auto eth0'

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> found WiFi radio killswitch rfkill0 (at /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.1/0000:0c:00.0/ieee80211/phy0/rfkill0) (driver <unknown>)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> WiFi disabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> WiMAX enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Networking is enabled by state file

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): driver supports SSID scans (scan_capa 0x01).

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): new 802.11 WiFi device (driver: 'iwl3945' ifindex: 4)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): now managed

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): bringing up device.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): carrier is ON

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'b44' ifindex: 3)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/1

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): now managed

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): preparing device.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

May 10 22:31:22 localhost dhcpcd[2587]: received SIGTERM, stopping

May 10 22:31:22 localhost dhcpcd[2587]: eth0: removing interface

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <warn> bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 2 -> 3 (reason 0)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) starting connection 'Auto eth0'

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 3 -> 4 (reason 0)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) scheduled...

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) started...

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) scheduled...

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 1 of 5 (Device Prepare) complete.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) starting...

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 4 -> 5 (reason 0)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) successful.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) scheduled.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 2 of 5 (Device Configure) complete.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) started...

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 5 -> 7 (reason 0)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Beginning DHCPv4 transaction (timeout in 45 seconds)

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> dhcpcd started with pid 4015

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 3 of 5 (IP Configure Start) complete.

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <warn> (pid 2587) unhandled DHCP event for interface eth0

May 10 22:31:22 localhost dhcpcd[4015]: version 5.2.12 starting

May 10 22:31:22 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed nbi -> preinit

May 10 22:31:22 localhost dhcpcd[4015]: eth0: rebinding lease of 192.168.1.2

May 10 22:31:22 localhost dhcpcd[4015]: eth0: acknowledged 192.168.1.2 from 192.168.1.1

May 10 22:31:22 localhost dhcpcd[4015]: eth0: checking for 192.168.1.2

May 10 22:31:27 localhost dhcpcd[4015]: eth0: leased 192.168.1.2 for 43200 seconds

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info>   address 192.168.1.2

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info>   prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info>   gateway 192.168.1.1

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info>   hostname 'localhost'

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info>   nameserver '192.168.1.1'

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info>   domain name 'local'

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

May 10 22:31:27 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

May 10 22:31:28 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

May 10 22:31:29 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

May 10 22:31:29 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

May 10 22:31:29 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

May 10 22:31:29 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

May 10 22:31:29 localhost NetworkManager[3998]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

May 10 22:31:30 localhost NetworkManager[3998]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0

```

----------

## Princess Nell

Problem gone with networkmanager 0.8.4.0-r1 upgrade.

----------

